# New B52's Release



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This is pretty cool. After almost 20 years since their last release.......Click here for a free MP3 download


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I really enjoyed the track....Who is their bass player?

One helluva bass line....love it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Alexus said:


> I really enjoyed the track....Who is their bass player?
> 
> One helluva bass line....love it.


Ricky Wilson?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they are as cool as


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There's no mistaking that sound; could have been made 29 years ago!

Kate Pierson looks a bit scary these days though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> There's no mistaking that sound; could have been made 29 years ago!
> 
> Kate Pierson looks a bit scary these days though


still give her one tho


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I'm in the queue...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > There's no mistaking that sound; could have been made 29 years ago!
> ...


Had her


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> If everyone is queueing for Kate Pierson I'll go for Cindy Wilson ...


You are welcome


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT prefers the Pussycat Dolls


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DaveE said:


> JoT prefers the Pussycat Dolls


It still hasnt sold









But you are quite right


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > JoT prefers the Pussycat Dolls
> ...


























Who wouldn't go for one of them, though


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Love it, thanks. I'll check out the album.


----------

